# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: مشکل در desktop icon در ino setup

## mehrdadx8

سلام من یه اسکریپت دارم وقتی یه برنامه ای رو درست میکنم بعد از نصب اون برنامه ایکون دسکتاپ ایجاد شده به صورت ناشناسه حالا چیکار میتونم بکنم؟!

----------

